# General Electric job opportunities in usa



## hansfreunde74 (Jun 4, 2013)

hello everybody! my name is Juan Emilio and I am an electrical engineer from Argentina with more than ten years of experience in the power engineering industry. 
i have applied for several job opportunities by the GE website on Febraury 2012 and some of them say 'resume submitted but not yet reviewed' and others say 'resume under review'. 

Could someone tell me why GE is taking so long to respond back? is someone in the position as i am?

thanx

Juan


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The job posting is probably a) stale b) a so called bench position. If you need visa sponsor ship and do not have US credentials is highly unlikely that you will be considered for an electrician opening in a union environment. Have you familiarized yourself with what it takes to qualify for an employment based visa and what a potential employer has to go through?


----------



## hansfreunde74 (Jun 4, 2013)

thanx twostep for the reply!
yes i know both of those things about the qualifications and what the employer has to go through
but what do you mean with 'union environment'??


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Unless I am mistaken GE is a union employer.


----------



## hansfreunde74 (Jun 4, 2013)

ok but tell me cuz i would like to know what a union employer is
is it because GE is located in the state of New York??


----------



## octaviojhm (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello Juan Emilio, 
GE website is probably one of the worst places to start your job hunting, If your goal is to move to the United States You may want to start working for an American Company in your home country, after a couple years and good performance at your job You may want to try to land an Inter-Company Transfer to the US, I am a Mexican Engineer and that is how I ended up here in Beautiful America (now in Texas), People in my company already knew my work ethic so It was an easy move for them and for me (They knew what they were getting), what I am saying is I was not only a Resume but an Engineer they already knew so going thru the hard process of getting a work permit for me was worth the money ( and Lawyers and Paperwork), I AM NOT saying You are not worthy, I am just saying Companies know the lengthy process of work visas so usually they reserve that for People already in their organization.


----------

